# Rant



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Was cleaning my 10g and one of the lights was out so I took it out and noticed it was moist where you screw the bulb on. I just took a screw driver and pulled off that piece of junk and threw it in the trash before it starts a fire. It's not a true hood but it came with the 10g. It won't have a light no more but at least it will be safe.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I would buy a LED light or lighted air stone at petco to replace it. They are cheaper, cost less to operate, waterproof and safer. They also say plants like them better but I'm not sure about that, I find it hard to believe that LED lights are better than Florescent for growing live plants. Who knows What I do know is that the LED with the Moonlight LED look awesome. I will be getting some type of LED for my tank soon. Hope you find something you like! Good luck


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I been thinking of pulling the 10g down as soon as I find a new home for the two fish in the 29g. I would move the fish from my 10g to the 29g but don't know yet. I don't have plants in my 10g so a led air stone could work.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok fellas....maybe you could enlighten me here....i had no idea that there are places in nature where the light comes from below......somebody tell me where i can go see this...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The cheapest plant light for a 10 is a screwing in compact fluorescent to an old-fashioned incandescent fixture. Or you can buy a T5 strip light and mount it over the tank. It'll last about the 1.5-2 years for less $.

Loha: undersea volcano. Very cool-looking, light from below. Not very healthy for fish, though.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not going to get nothing for the 10g. I decided to take it down focusing on the 29g. I'm moving the Betta and neon tetras to my 29g I'm sure the will be happier too.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I just had one those LED bubble light strips on the bottom of the goldfish tank...Im not sure if the goldfish injured her fin in that or her filter...she died anywho from infection I believe...I dont think ill ever use it again :/ I dont recommend it myself. It was pretty tho.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one of my major pet peeves.....people put all kinds of junk in their tanks because they think it looks cool or pretty and never give a single thought as to whether or not it might harm the fish....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Always good to have an MT 10 for QT/hosp.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

All you had to do was put a bit of lithium grease or even vaseline around the base of the bulb to waterproof it, or even black electrical tape or even duct tape.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Nope I don't fool with safety.


----------

